
Help us to choose our new logo, it will take you only a few seconds - aleixventa
https://usabilityhub.com/do/64f92f883e21/bfe3
======
aleixventa
At Bugfender we are doing a complete redesign of our site and company image.
One of the things we want to change is the logo, so as we really appreciate
people opinions we have "open sourced" the logo selection.

